# Favorite "dither" fish?... other thoughts welcome!



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, I think I've been green-lighted by my sweetie to set up another 75g tank! ... unless I can find a good used 125g (Anyone in Ohio selling one?). 

Stocking is mostly our current fish, who need to be shuffled around a little to make everyone happy: In our current 75 gallon, we've got two 6" male green severums, and a giant plecostomus, and some red-eyed tetra's. We also have a 29g tank with tiger barbs. Most recently, we've got a teeny weeny chocolate cichlid in the quarantine/hospital tank that we sorta rescued from the LFS. Right now, the plan is:

75g #1
Our "beta" male severum
chocolate cichlid
Sailfin plecostomus
Red-eyed tetra's (though I worry they'll be eaten eventually.... may have to rehome them)

75g #2
Our "alpha" male severum
Some other larger peaceful SA cichlid or some dwarfs (like curviceps)
Maybe some corys
tiger barbs as dithers?

Another idea is to try and find a female severum and try to get a pair set up with one of our males. Will tiger barbs play nice with SA cichlids? If not, I think we're needing a shoal of "something" peaceful and compatible with these guys... preferably South American. Anyone have thoughts or favorites? Silver Dollars are probably out, since my sweetie isn't fond of them.

Any thoughts, or nudges in the right direction would be most appreciated! Thanks!

-Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

I am not sure about your stocking, but if you have space to fit a 125G, then take your time and look for used one. You can find a nice used 125G setup for what it would cost you to buy a new 75G. Also, if you can, try to get a 135G instead of 125G. That couple of inches of height makes 135G looks much better than 125G. Good luck!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I use Australian Rainbows as dithers. Adds some color and they are fast enough not to get eaten.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

congo tetras... :thumb:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Goodeids


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Hybrids.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 11, 2002)

I've kept arulius barbs and striped barbs with my severums and never had a problem. If you really want South American dithers, try any of the larger tetras like Bleeding Heart tetras or Diamond Tetras. It's too bad you're not closer - I have two 6 inch female severums and I'm looking for a male severum.


----------

